# Can I feed my fish termites?



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

As long as the termites have not been exposed to pesticide, go for it! 

Remember that termites are pretty durable with respect to pesticides, and may have low levels without dying.


----------



## Zuni (May 4, 2012)

hm... they were on some old 2x4's, the wood could have been treated with some kind of pesticide. The wood is at least 5 years old though, do you think it still holds pesticides in it?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

As long as it wasn't that green treated wood it should be fine.

Termites are good for feeding, but ants usually are not. Ants produce a number of strong defensive chemicals.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

People eat termites, so if it is good enough for them it is good enough for fish. And, it is a high protein food.

Speaking of dinner.........


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

The larva would be better.


----------



## Zuni (May 4, 2012)

The fish enjoyed the termites.
One of the barbs couldn't eat anymore, but he wasn't gonna give up easily.
Just kept spitting up and eating the same three termites over and over again haha.


----------

